# Alte Lieder "auffrischen"?



## Karlito (1. Oktober 2003)

Sers an alle,

hab da ne Frage, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Hab bei meinen alten Kassetten-Beständen ein Lied gefunden. Das einzige Problem is, dass die Kasette recht alt und oft angehört ist, und die Qualität dementsprechend schlecht is (  generell alles recht dumpf  ).
Leider weiß ich den Namen des Liedes nich mehr, und werds wahrscheinlich eh nich so schnell finden ( is irgendson Jungle-Remix ).

Meine Frage:

Gibts ne Software ( oder hat jemand vielleicht nen passenden Link zu nem Tutorial ), mit der ich das Soundfile wieder auffrischen kann? 

Wie ichs auf den Rechner krieg, weiß ich. Nur beim Auffrischen hab ich keine Ahnung.

Any help?


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem und bin zufällig darauf gestossen:

Tutorial 

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Karlito (1. Oktober 2003)

Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Karlito (4. Oktober 2003)

Aber noch ne Frage.

Bei dem Tutorial wird leider nur erklärt, wie man evtl. Rauschen rausbekommt. Wenn sich aber die Aufnahme "dumpf" anhört, kriegt man auch wieder einen klarenen Klang hin?


----------



## Whizzly (8. Oktober 2003)

hi,

also dumpf heisst effektiv zuwenig Höhen, die man also mit einem Equalizer wieder reindrehen kann... leider sind da wos "hell", also hochfrequent wird auch die meisten Rauschanteile und das fiese Knacksen und sowas, es ist also immer eine Gratwanderung zwischen hellem Sound und übersteuertem Rauschen und Knacken  aber grundsätzlich solltest du mit einem mehrbandigen EQ das schlimmste ausgleichen können...

hoff ich konnte helfen
bis denn 
whizzly


----------

